# GA2 Fat - Ab wann erhältlich?



## fantastic (10. September 2017)

Hallo liebes ERGON-Team,

ab wann ist denn der GA1 Fat erhältlich?
Mein aktueller GE1 Factory passt mir nicht perfekt (zu dünn), 
aber einen besseren Griff gibt es für meine großen Pranken aktuell nicht.


Viele Grüße

Henning


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2017)

Hey Henning,

der GA2 Fat - sowie der GA3 - hat im Frühjahr 2018 Markteinführung.

LG aus Koblenz 

*EDIT: *Ich muss mich korrigieren, denn *der GA2 FAT und GA3 sind ab Oktober 2017 lieferbar*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zitroni (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, 
wir der GA2 Fat nicht in gelb kommen? 
Auf der Homepage leider nur in rot, blau und schwarz abgebildet

Danke
Viele Grüße


----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. Oktober 2017)

Hi cwimme,
Du hast vollkommen recht. Der GA2 Fat wird nur in diesen drei Farben kommen und ist auch erst einmal nur so geplant.

Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz...


----------



## Zitroni (11. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die rasche Antwort liebes Ergon-Team.

Im Verlauf wurde beschrieben, dass der GA2 FAT im Frühjahr erhältlich ist.

U.a. führt Bike-Dis***** und Bike-Comp***** die Griffe bereits jetzt mit Status "sofort lieferbar" im Sortiment.

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Oktober 2017)

cwimme schrieb:


> U.a. führt Bike-Dis***** und Bike-Comp***** die Griffe bereits jetzt mit Status "sofort lieferbar" im Sortiment.
> 
> Wie kann das sein?



Da hake ich nach und melde mich wieder. 

Liebe Grüße 

*EDIT: *Ich muss mich korrigieren, denn *der GA2 FAT ist ab Oktober 2017 lieferbar - genauso wie der GA3 und der GE1 Evo*!


----------



## LDSign (14. Februar 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi cwimme,
> Du hast vollkommen recht. Der GA2 Fat wird nur in diesen drei Farben kommen und ist auch erst einmal nur so geplant.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz...



Hallo

Der GA2 Fat ist tatsächlich "mein Griff" - man merkt den größeren Durchmesser und die höhere Dämpfung deutlich.

Aber bitte bitte bitte, überdenkt nochmal die Entscheidung einen gelben "Laser Lemon" Griff anzubieten...das wäre klasse!

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Februar 2018)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der GA2 Fat ist tatsächlich "mein Griff" - man merkt den größeren Durchmesser und die höhere Dämpfung deutlich.


Perfekt, Frank! Genau so hatten wir uns das mit dem GA2 Fat gedacht! 
Danke für Dein Feedback. 



LDSign schrieb:


> Aber bitte bitte bitte, überdenkt nochmal die Entscheidung einen gelben "Laser Lemon" Griff anzubieten...das wäre klasse!
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank



2018 bleibt es vorerst bei den 3 Farben schwarz, blau und rot. Aber mal schauen was die Zukunft so bringt... 

LG, Niels


----------



## veganpunk (7. März 2018)

@Ergon_Bike

danke ich bin auch zufrieden. 

Der GA2 Fat ist endlich wieder dick genug. Hat Grip, gibt nach. Die Schrägstellung vom Vorgängers (GE1) ist auch vorteilhaft. Gelungen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. März 2018)

@veganpunk , Danke für Dein Feedback. Das geb ich gerne so weiter.


----------



## LDSign (6. April 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe gestern auf der Tour einen Endstopfen meiner GA2 Fat verloren. Kann ich irgendwo Ersatz bestellen?

Insgesamt scheinen die nicht so wirklich fest zu sitzen...es kam schon öfters vor dass die während einer Tour etwas hervorstanden und zurückgeschoben werden mussten (Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon und Crankbrothers Iodine Carbon).

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. April 2018)

Hi @LDSign,

die Endstopfen bekommst du bei deinem Händler vor Ort als Ersatzteil in der zu deinen Griffen passenden Farbe 

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## HaegarHH (21. April 2018)

Auch von mir klar … 

Hatte die Wochen lang hier liegen und immer vergessen zu montieren. Dann im Februar eine gute Woche Via Algarviana und gestern noch mal 100km Heiderund … auch wenn sie optisch gar nicht sooo viel dicker als die GA2 wirken, in der Hand sind sie für mich genau der Unterschied, zwischen gerade erträglich  und wirklich gut 

Bei mir bisher kein Problem mit den Stopfen (aktuell noch: Renthal Fat Bar Carbon)


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Mai 2018)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Auch von mir klar …



Danke für Dein Feedback... 



HaegarHH schrieb:


> Bei mir bisher kein Problem mit den Stopfen (aktuell noch: Renthal Fat Bar Carbon)



Super. 
Es scheint scheinbar sowieso an den unterschiedlichen Innendurchmessern bei den verschiedenen Herstellern zu liegen. Leider können wir da nur einen Mittelweg anstreben.

LG, Niels


----------



## Orakel (17. Mai 2018)

ich fahre seit 2 Wochen die Fat, vermitteln mir ein besseres Gefühl für den Lenker und sie Dämpfen etwas besser wie die normalen GA2 die Original an meinem Bike verbaut waren.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Mai 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich fahre seit 2 Wochen die Fat, vermitteln mir ein besseres Gefühl für den Lenker und sie Dämpfen etwas besser wie die normalen GA2 die Original an meinem Bike verbaut waren.



Danke für Dein Feedback, @Orakel . Es stimmt uns freudig, wenn wir mit unseren Produkten helfen können. 

LG und ein schönes Pfingstwochenende, Niels


----------



## Karup (11. Juni 2018)

Oh cool!
Endlich habt ihr dicke Griffe im Programm, die werden dann meine Wolf Tooth Fat Paw (36mm) ablösen.
Bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (1. Juli 2018)

Gestern habe ich mir bei meinem Örtlichen endlich die bestellten GA2 FAT abholen können, mein erstes ERGON Produkt. 
Heute die erste, etwas längere fahrt und: bin begeistert, noch nie so gute Griffe gehabt. Bisschen nachjustiert und nach etlichen Kilometern keine Verspannung im Handgelenk, sehr gut. 

Jetz das ABER: Könntet ihr bitte mal die Befestigung der Lenkerendenstopfen ändern? Die Rasten weder richtig ein noch sind sie besonders fest im Lenker. Hab da jetzt je einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber draufgegeben, weil ich unterwegs schon 1 verloren habe (hab ihn aber wiedergefunden)

Ansonsten werde ich mal schauen wie sich die Griffe auf Dauer anfühlen, was der Gummi so macht usw. 
Wenns passt (ist Arbeitsbike, 400km im Monat Minimum) werde ich wohl auch mal ander ERGON Produkte probieren.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Juli 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Heute die erste, etwas längere fahrt und: bin begeistert, noch nie so gute Griffe gehabt. Bisschen nachjustiert und nach etlichen Kilometern keine Verspannung im Handgelenk, sehr gut



So soll es sein. 
Danke für Dein erstes Feedback.




Enginejunk schrieb:


> Jetz das ABER: Könntet ihr bitte mal die Befestigung der Lenkerendenstopfen ändern? Die Rasten weder richtig ein noch sind sie besonders fest im Lenker. Hab da jetzt je einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber draufgegeben, weil ich unterwegs schon 1 verloren habe (hab ihn aber wiedergefunden)



Danke auch für dieses Feedback. Ich werde es direkt weitergeben in die F+E.
Anstelle des Sekundenklebers würde ich dir Isolierband empfehlen, um den im Lenker liegenden Teil der Stopfen damit zu umwickeln (und dadurch den Durchmesser zu erhöhen.)

Der Lenker-Innendurchmesser differiert von Lenkerhersteller zu -hersteller und von Modell zu Modell, dh. wir waren gezwungen einen "Mittelwert" zu finden, der allgemeingültig für alle Lenker passt.




Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich mal schauen wie sich die Griffe auf Dauer anfühlen, was der Gummi so macht usw.
> Wenns passt (ist Arbeitsbike, 400km im Monat Minimum) werde ich wohl auch mal ander ERGON Produkte probieren.



Gerne teil uns weiterhin Deine Erfahrungen mit, @Enginejunk . Letzteres würden wir natürlich auch begrüßen.  

Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz.

Niels


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Dezember 2018)

Hey Ergonteam! 
Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus.
Ich überlege zw GA2 oder GA2 Fat.
Ab welcher Handschuhröße empfehlt ihr den FAT?

Frohe Weihnachten aus dem Harz


----------



## veganpunk (24. Dezember 2018)

Gr. 10 Fat


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ab gr. 10 kann man sehr gut die FAT fahren. 

Appropo, @Ergon_Bike  ist das normal das der Gummi bei kälte Blasen schlägt? Ist genau am Übergang von dem Groben zum feinen Waffelmuster auf dem Griff.
Die Griffe sind absolut super, noch nie so etwas gutes gefahren. Aber die "Blasen" finde ich schon komisch? Von aussen ist nichts eingedrungen, die Griffe sind noch komplett verklebt. Die rechte Seite beginnt auch langsam damit Blasen zu werfen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich überlege zw GA2 oder GA2 Fat.
> Ab welcher Handschuhröße empfehlt ihr den FAT?



Zunächst Danke an die Community-User, die bereits geantwortet haben. 

Ich würde sogar noch eine Größe darunter ansetzen – also bei Größe 9, dh. L- bzw. XL Größe solltest Du schon haben...für alle kleineren Größen dürfte der Griff evtl. zu dick sein. 



Enginejunk schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike  ist das normal das der Gummi bei kälte Blasen schlägt? Ist genau am Übergang von dem Groben zum feinen Waffelmuster auf dem Griff.
> Die Griffe sind absolut super, noch nie so etwas gutes gefahren. Aber die "Blasen" finde ich schon komisch? Von aussen ist nichts eingedrungen, die Griffe sind noch komplett verklebt. Die rechte Seite beginnt auch langsam damit Blasen zu werfen.Anhang anzeigen 807981



Sehr ominös und verwunderlich. Gerade bei Kälte.
Ich schicke Dir mal meine Kontaktdaten per PN. Dann kannst Du mir bitte genaue Fotos zumailen (und ggf den Kaufbeleg). Werde dann beides an die F+E weiterleiten. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Sehr ominös und verwunderlich. Gerade bei Kälte.
> Ich schicke Dir mal meine Kontaktdaten per PN. Dann kannst Du mir bitte genaue Fotos zumailen (und ggf den Kaufbeleg). Werde dann beides an die F+E weiterleiten.
> 
> LG, Niels


Grüsse, habe die PN erhalten und werde mal bessere Bilder machen. Bin z.z. noch auf Arbeit, werde ich aber spätestens heute abend schicken. 
Danke für die nette Rückmeldung, sollte von jeder Firma so sein.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ja, ab gr. 10 kann man sehr gut die FAT fahren.
> 
> Appropo, @Ergon_Bike  ist das normal das der Gummi bei kälte Blasen schlägt? Ist genau am Übergang von dem Groben zum feinen Waffelmuster auf dem Griff.
> Die Griffe sind absolut super, noch nie so etwas gutes gefahren. Aber die "Blasen" finde ich schon komisch? Von aussen ist nichts eingedrungen, die Griffe sind noch komplett verklebt. Die rechte Seite beginnt auch langsam damit Blasen zu werfen.
> ...


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und sage: 
Ergon trifft keine Schuld. Habe heute beim abbauen mal genau nachgeschaut: Der Griff ist aussen durch diverse Stürze gebrochen und es haben sich diverse kleine Plasteteile ineinander geschoben, daher diese "Blasenbildung" hab die plasteteile neu verklebt und alles wieder montiert, keine Probleme mehr. 

Immernoch die besten Griffe die es gibt.


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey Ergonteam!
> Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus.
> Ich überlege zw GA2 oder GA2 Fat.
> Ab welcher Handschuhröße empfehlt ihr den FAT?
> ...


Ich war vorhin mal bei meinem Händler, und hab da mitbekommen wie die die Größe von Griffen bestimmen, finde ich ganz interessant: 

Wenn man den Griff mit der Hand umschliesst, sollten sich bei festem Griff geradeso der Mittelfinger und der Handballen (oder Daumenballen) berühren. So hat man in der Regel den besten Umfang. 
Ob das so stimmt weiss ich nicht, finde ich aber eine ganz gute Faustformel. Demnach dürfte der Griff bei mir ruhig en Tick dicker sein.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mittlerweile die GA2 fat verbaut und bin schlichtweg begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Februar 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und sage:
> Ergon trifft keine Schuld. Habe heute beim abbauen mal genau nachgeschaut: Der Griff ist aussen durch diverse Stürze gebrochen und es haben sich diverse kleine Plasteteile ineinander geschoben, daher diese "Blasenbildung"



Das hab ich mir fast gedacht. Das ist auch meistens der Hintergrund.
Es ist für den Kunden nur bedingt nachvollziehbar, dass Ergon Griffe mitunter eine "Unterkonstruktion" aufweisen, die bei Stürzen zuweilen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann oder gar bricht.




Enginejunk schrieb:


> hab die plasteteile neu verklebt und alles wieder montiert, keine Probleme mehr.



Kleben ist immer nur eine suboptimale Sekundärlösung (...und auch nicht immer möglich).



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Immernoch die besten Griffe die es gibt.



Das geht runter wie Öl. 
Gerne kannst Du uns ein Like oder eine Bewertung auf unserer Facebook Fanpage hinterlassen. 



Enginejunk schrieb:


> Demnach dürfte der Griff bei mir ruhig en Tick dicker sein.



Dann schau dir gerne mal den GA2 Fat (Produktseite) an. 
Vielleicht ist das die bessere Wahl für Dich.


LG, Niels


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Februar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Dann schau dir gerne mal den GA2 Fat (Produktseite) an.
> Vielleicht ist das die bessere Wahl für Dich.
> 
> 
> LG, Niels


Ich habe ja den GA2 FAT, hab aber auch Handschuhgrösse ab 11-11.5


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Februar 2019)

Guten Morgen @Enginejunk ,
Du weist ja auch...wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 
Sry für das Missverständnis. 

Also müssten wir für Deine Kategorie ab Handschuhgröße 11.5 eher den "GA2 Fatter" herausbringen? 

LG, Niels


----------



## xalex (10. September 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und sage:
> Ergon trifft keine Schuld. Habe heute beim abbauen mal genau nachgeschaut: Der Griff ist aussen durch diverse Stürze gebrochen und es haben sich diverse kleine Plasteteile ineinander geschoben, daher diese "Blasenbildung" hab die plasteteile neu verklebt und alles wieder montiert, keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Immernoch die besten Griffe die es gibt.


Hi!

mit was für einem Kleber hast du denn geklebt? Danke


----------



## Enginejunk (10. September 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> mit was für einem Kleber hast du denn geklebt? Danke


Habe einen alten Lenker gut mit Teflonspray besprüht, abtropfen lassen (wichtig!), die griffe innen mit Sekundenkleber vollgeträufelt und dann auf den Lenker geschoben. Dann fix die plasteteile zurecht gerückt und den Kleber aushärten lassen. Dauert bei Cyanacrylat-kleber ja leider etwas länger wenn man da keine feuchtigkeit ranbekommt. Habs 24h liegen lassen, danach alles wieder wie neu. Griff vom Lenker habe ich dennoch mit etwas Gewalt abziehen müssen. Wenn du en Kompressor parat hast, mit einer Ausblaspistole gehts besser.


----------



## xalex (10. September 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Habe einen alten Lenker gut mit Teflonspray besprüht, abtropfen lassen (wichtig!), die griffe innen mit Sekundenkleber vollgeträufelt und dann auf den Lenker geschoben. Dann fix die plasteteile zurecht gerückt und den Kleber aushärten lassen. Dauert bei Cyanacrylat-kleber ja leider etwas länger wenn man da keine feuchtigkeit ranbekommt. Habs 24h liegen lassen, danach alles wieder wie neu. Griff vom Lenker habe ich dennoch mit etwas Gewalt abziehen müssen. Wenn du en Kompressor parat hast, mit einer Ausblaspistole gehts besser.


Alles klar, danke. Die gebrochenen, die noch rumliegen sind halt alle schon offen, da wird es nichts mit Kompressor. Aber Gewalt wird das Material ja schon gefügig machen


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2020)

*Bitte*...wir sind nicht und wollen in keiner Weise übergriffig klingen, aber lasst bitte derartiges! ?‍??‍?⚠?

Sekundenkleber ist derart aggressiv, dass unser Compound wahrscheinlich direkt schreiend wegläuft, bevor der erste Tropfen die Tube verlässt! ?

(Mal ganz abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit bei erneuter Materialbelastung.)

LG, Niels


----------



## Enginejunk (10. September 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> *Bitte*...wir sind nicht und wollen in keiner Weise übergriffig klingen, aber lasst bitte derartiges! ?‍??‍?⚠?
> 
> Sekundenkleber ist derart aggressiv, dass unser Compound wahrscheinlich direkt schreiend wegläuft, bevor der erste Tropfen die Tube verlässt! ?
> 
> ...


Hi Niels, 
joa, davon wusste ich erstmal nix. 
Aber der gute und sehr teure Sekundenkleber im 5er-Pack von Tedi klappt recht gut und hat soweit keine Schäden hinterlassen. 
Die Griffe habe ich übrigens immernoch täglich im Einsatz, die haben aber auch schon ordentlich Federn gelassen. 
Selten so haltbare Griffe gehabt, bzw. eigentlich noch nie und ich fahre doch schon so an die 3 Dekaden. 

Das einzig ärgerliche sind nur die Lenkerendenstopfen. Bei manchen Mitfahrern gehen die immernoch gerne verloren. würde da einfach mal im Durchmesser 1,5mm draufgeben und man sollte die dann mit etwas schmackes einsetzen anstatt sie bei dünnwandigen Lenkern zu verlieren. 
Oder ihr schaut euch mal die Stopfen von Deity Components an, aus Nylon und recht dick/stabil und quasi unverlierbar + das Ende ist so dick dass man das Bike auch mal ohne Spuren an eine Wand anlehnen kann. Nur so als Idee und Gedankenanstoss für die Entwicklung.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Das einzig ärgerliche sind nur die Lenkerendenstopfen. Bei manchen Mitfahrern gehen die immernoch gerne verloren. würde da einfach mal im Durchmesser 1,5mm draufgeben und man sollte die dann mit etwas schmackes einsetzen anstatt sie bei dünnwandigen Lenkern zu verlieren.



Auch dazu muss ich leider sagen, dass dies bisher nicht nur einmal hier im Forum (und auch auf allen anderen Kanälen, wie Facebook oder Instagram) kommuniziert habe. ?

Aber gerne tue ich dies noch mal an dieser Stelle: Bei der Entwicklung der Lenkerendstopfen für den GA2, GA2 FAT, GA3 mussten wir einen Kompromiss für die verschiedenen Lenkerinnendurchmesser der am Markt erhältlichen Lenker finden. Wer sich hier auskennt, weiß wie stark diese differieren.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (10. September 2020)

Niels, wenn du es nicht nur einmal kommunizieren musstest, es aber dieses Problem weiterhin gibt, warum reagiert ihr dann nicht? Einfach den Stopfen etwas dicker machen, wie gesagt, 1-1,5mm reichen und die Stopfen evtl. gleich noch aus Silikon oder Nylon machen anstatt aus dem recht harten Plastik/Kunststoff. 

Denkt bitte mal über meinen Vorschlag nach bezüglich der Deity Stopfen. Diese nutze ich nämlich (inkl. Mitstreiter) und die passen auf JEDEN Lenker und verliert man auch nicht. 

Ist halt das einzige Manko an euren Griffen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. September 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Niels, wenn du es nicht nur einmal kommunizieren musstest, es aber dieses Problem weiterhin gibt, warum reagiert ihr dann nicht? (...)
> Ist halt das einzige Manko an euren Griffen.



Das witzige ist...hatten wir und haben entsprechend die SHAW Härte angepasst, um den Endstopfen (und dessen Widerhaken) etwas flexibler zu machen, damit diese sich eben gar nicht mehr "verabschieden". 

Leider zeigt a) die Realität, dass wenn der Endplug fliegen lernen möchte, ihn nichts davon abhält...und b) dass es immer noch hier und da Griffversionen in den Läden gibt(, die da scheinbar schon einen Tag länger hängen).


----------

